# Video  -Welsangeln ist nix für Weicheier



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März



*Video  -Welsangeln ist nix für Weicheier
Vorsicht bei Handlandung!​*Wer im Netz unterwegs ist als Angler, kriegt auch immer wieder mal Angelvideos auf Youtube mit.

Im Folgenden ein durchaus lebhafter Wallerdrill, leider mit Musik unterlegt, den ich gefunden habe..

Und der zeigt:
Aufpassen bei Handlandung!

Bei ca. Minute 3,26 die Erkenntnis - "so groß isser gar nicht"...

Und etwas später:
Handlandung - Drillinge - gefährlich!!

Anschauenswert (notfalls Ton runterdrehen, wer auf Schlager steht)...




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhrpvGTW320


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## thanatos (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video  -Welsangeln ist nix für Weicheier*

geiles Video - #6- ohne das Video hätte ich mir die Musik
 wohl nicht angehört  hat aber gepasst.
 Über den Ausgang ---- da schweigt des Sängers Höflichkeit


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video  -Welsangeln ist nix für Weicheier*

so hat jeder seinen (Musik)Geschmack ;-)


----------

